# للاسف حدثت لدينا مشكله في البئر



## driller (16 سبتمبر 2006)

للا اسف اخواني حدثت لدينا مشكله سقوط انابيب الحفر(drill pipes) في البئر الذي اعمل به وعلى عمق 500 متر بسبب الكلل الحاصل في ماسكة الانابيب(slips) مما ادى الى سقوط الانابيب الى داخل البئر بصورة حرة وكان عدد الانابيب 66 انبوب حفر مع منعمات لجدار البئر + البريمه وكان مجموع الوزن 25 طن تقريبا وقد حدث ذلك اثناء السحب .....والان تجري عمليات ال(fishing)لغرض سحب الصيد من داخل البئر .......وقد حدث باالحقيقة العديد من العمليات وتم انزال العديد من العدد الخاصة بسحب الصيد كاال(over sho) وغير ذلك من المعدات وكانت النتيجة سلبيه بسبب حدوث العصيان للاانابيب الساقطة في البئر وهناك احتمال لان يحفر البئر بصورة مائله لتفادي الانابيب......
هدفي هو عرض المشكله ليقرائها ذوي الاختصاص لتفادي مثل هذه المشكله ....الاهمال بالمعدات...
....تحياتي.....
الموقع: شمال العراق


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يالا الأسف ...... الإهمال في المعدات قد يكلفنا الكثير والكثير فعلا
تحياتي لك على نصيحتك الغالية وأرجو أن يستفيد الجميع منها في كل المجالات إنشاء الله


----------



## م . محمود (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم :
هل بامكانك اعطائي معلومات عن رأس تشكيلة المواسير .... ربما أستطيع بأذنالله مساعدتك على حل هذه المشكلة بواسطة الصيد بدلا من الحفر المائل
أخوك م محمود سوريا


----------



## koki (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور على المعلومه و ربنا معاكم و تعرفو تحلوها :15: 
و يا ريت لما تتحل انشاء الله تكتبلنا ايه اللي حصل 


شكراً ..


----------



## driller (18 سبتمبر 2006)

حبيبي حياك الله المواسير تقصد بها شكل رأس الانابيب الخاصه باالحفر الساقطة في البئر؟ اذا كنت تقصد هذا الشي فشكلها يكون عبارة عن (تول جوينت ) عادي الشكل مع قطر الانبوب 5 انج ...


----------



## الاكيابى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد عليك الاتصال بشركة متخصصة فى pipe hunting


----------



## احمد العروشي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

ان شاءلله عالقريب ابقى مهندس ونويت اشارك معك 
هل يمكن ان يتم الحفر بنفس الاتجاه على ألانابيب الواقعة بالبئر وذلك بتسميت ألبئر وان يتم اعادة 
الحفر وأكيد تكون مكلفة جدا من حيث تكلفة السمنت واكيد يتم اختيار راس الحفر باللاماس diamond bit 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
وهذا طرح جيد منك اخي ونتمنى من الجميع ان يقومي بمثل هذا الطرح ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## thz89 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا معاكم وتقدرو تحلوا المشكلة 
مع كامل تقديري وتحياتى


----------



## قناعة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

imbrsion block

taper tap or spear

pump pipe lax or diesel


----------



## محمود على أحمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى الحبيب drillerأين مشاركاتك من زمان حدثت معنا فى الشركة " بتروبل " أمر شبيه بذلك كان بسبب خطأ من الحفار فى عمل ال connection" لكن اتحلت الحمد لله بسهولة بمجرد النزول بالover shot أنا متأكد ان أكيد عندك اتاخد قرار ال side track لعل السبب فى فشل الfishing هو طبيعة الformation عندك sticky طبعا الدرس المستفاد من كل المشاكل دى هو ان لازم الحفار يشيك باستمرار على الhandling tool كل trip قد تتعجب ان قلت لك انه بسبب عدم التشييك سقطت فردة bushing فى أحد الآبار لك أن تتخيل حجم التآكل الذى وصلت له حتى تسقط فى البئر


----------



## م. أبو مجاهد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك كثيرااخي على طرح مثل هذه المشاكل التي تحدث في الآبار لكي يتسنى للمهتمين دراستها وايجاد الحلول ، ولكن في هذه الحالة اولاً والذي اعرفه هو تحريك الأنابيب حتى تتحرر واذا لم تتحرر يستعمل طرق اخرى يعلمها المختصين


----------



## فاطمة السيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

لا اله الا الله والحمد للة والله اكبر


----------

